# my very very small mac collection!



## nunu (Sep 4, 2007)

*UPDATED Feb09!!!  Not very very small anymore*​Where it all lives:






Face Stuff:




MSFN/S Medium Dark, Studio tech foundation nc43, Blot poweder pressed in Dark,Lightsweep/shadester sculpt and shape duo, MUFE camfoulage, moisturecover concealor nw35, sand and ideal pink studio lights.

Blushers




Left to right:
Ablaze, Plum De Bois, Fab and x-rocks,
Don't Be Shy, Sweetness, Stark Naked, Dollymix, Fashion Frenzy, Feeling and Serenely,
Spaced Out, Devil, Springsheen, Joyous, Margin, Sunbasque, Peachykeen and Hipness.
Nuance, Merrily, Gleefull, Love joy, blossoming, lady blush and posey.

Non MAC Blushers




Super Orgasm, Orgasm, Outlaw and Benefit's Dallas
Missing: NYX Terracota

MSF/Beauty Powders etc




Global glow, new vegas, petticoat, light flush, so ceylon and gold deposit.
MSFN Duo (again) , Sculpt and shape (again), Pearl blossom and Sassed up.

Non-MAC




Christian Dior flower blossom, Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Bronze, NARS Laguna
Body Shop blush on shimmer, NARS Albatross, NARS Maldives multiple and Benefit's Moon Beam.

Highlighters:




Hush CCB, Material Gold, Sheer bronze and Lucent sheer sheen loose powders.
Old English sheer spark powder(monogram), Golden Bronze loose beauty powder, Sunspill, soft flame and dancing light loose powders. Ideal pink and Sand studio lights. 

MES's and Metal X




Mi'Lady, Engagging, Family Silver, Earthly Riches and Silversmith
Polar Opposite, two to glow, love connection, odd couple, sean and sky and play on plums
pure ore, plum electric, metalblu and 6th sin





Outspoken, threesome, dangerzone, wordof mouth and interview
Gold spice and forged rose.

Eyeshadows




Beauty marked, climate blue, meet the fleet, top hat, fig1, poison pen, satelite dreams, charred
romping, post haste, coppering, illegal cargo, mothbrown, solar white, shore leace, cumulus
evening aura, goldmine, magic dust, grand enterance, dreamakers, nanogold, femme fi and UD fishnet.





Dark edge, magnetic fields, glamour check, a little folie, beauty burst, go
time and space, bold and brazen, ochre style, remotely gray, daisy chain, UD baked.





Smoke and diamonds, mink and sable, gorgeous gold,eyepopping, pagan, aquavert, springtime skipper and UD adore
wondergrass, newly minted, gulf stream, big t, talent pool, parrot, aquadisiac.
deep truth, submarine, freshwater, clarity, nile, electric eel and haunting





Spiced chocolate quad, Vellum eyeshadow and Fex eyeshadow (NARS)

LE palettes,quads, tri




Heatherette trio 1, fafi 1 and 2, royal assests metalic eyes (holliday 07), pandamonium and smoking eyes.

Pro Palettes




romp, motif, all that glitters, mulch, cordouroy
woodwinked, cork, honeylust, mythology, emabark
amberlights, bronze, honesty, antiqued, crystal avalance





contrast, plumage, jewel blue, humid, sumptious olive
knight divine, freshwater, steamy, juxt, nylon
moon's reflection, zonk bleu, swimming, green smoke, ricepaper





pink venus, da bling, passionate, plum dressing, parafit amour, 
star violet, trax swish, hepcat, silver ring
sushi flower, cranberry, sketch, nocturnelle, electra





print, blacktied
club, expensive pink
carbon

Pigment samples




Jardin aires, old gold, gold, melon,cocomotion,vanilla
green brown, emeral green, kelly green, golden olive, teal
lark about, azreal blue, mutiny, steal blue, bell botom blue, rr blue, blue brown, deep blue green





cornflower, lil girl, smoke signal, grape, ruby red, antermauve,maroon, basic red, pink pearl, dark soul, fuschia, pink vivid
Cool pigments set: reflects blue, naval blue, softwash grey, forest green and sunpepper
Warm set: reflects gold, lilly white, hellium, copper sparkle, dazzlrey.
Black ore solar bits, reflects antique gold
Stacked samples: olg gold, cornflower, 3 antiquitease pigments





Cool pigments set: reflects blue, naval blue, softwash grey, forest green and sunpepper
Warm set: reflects gold, lilly white, hellium, copper sparkle, dazzlrey.
Black ore solar bits, reflects antique gold
Stacked samples: olg gold, cornflower, 3 antiquitease pigments





Warm 2008: gold stroke, melon, gold dusk, gold mode and reflects antique gold.
Cool 2008: teal, pinked mauve, quitely, frost and reflects blckened red.

Barry m dazzle dusts




Top row: number 26, 82, 27, Gosh sea me
72,14,Gosh azzure
50,22, 83
59. 89, 47, 23
3, 74, 53

paint pots, paints and fluidliners




Fluidlines: uppity, blue peep, royal wink and blacktrack
Paintpots: fresco rose, rubenesque, painterly, otherwordly, greenstroke and electrosky
Paints: chiaroscuro, flammable, chartetuse

Glitter liners, shadesticks and mascara




Glitter liners: Pewetipink, blitzed and lime dandy
Shadesticks: sea me, sharkskin, royal hue, beigineg and lucky jade
Mascara: benefit bad gal and CD diorshow.

Eye pencils




Benefit highbrow, MUFE, Gosh, Jelous kohl power, glitter set and feline

Pearl glide liners




Wolf, Bankroll, Rave, Fly by blu, black russian and miss fotrune.

Liptsticks




roz revival, 1n, architype, hug me, 2n, 4n, masque, 3n, utter pervette, back to del rio, chintz on chantz, queen's sin, twig twig.





aritco chick, ruling class, blueblood, snob appeal, buoy o buoy, party mate, ahoy there, please me, kinda sexy, russian red, pink nouveou





high top. utterly frivlous, strawbaby, not so innocent, flash n dash, style it up, sci fi delity, pleasureseeker, lollipop loving, gentle simmer and rock out slimshine.





To swoon for, romancin', Fun and Sexy, angel, lighly ripe, hot gossip and fanfare.

missing: heatherette hollywood nights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glosses




flusterose, avarice, love knot, red romp, 2n, nico now, revealing, lil hot pepper, majestic, c thru, major manor, corset, plus luxe, ensign, vival glamvi, white magic.





Jampacked, cult of cherry, rich and ripe, shine manish, pink manish, snowscene, ice scape and frozen dream.





squeeze it, sugar trance, totally it, cult fave, sock hop, style minx, soft and slow, pink grapefruit, sweetness, spankin rich, sugarimmed and like venus dazzleglasses





mini sets: splendid, gentility, bada boom, nymphette, flashmode, pink grapefruit, expensive, star nove, beaux, ornamental, spirited, be seen.
Bateaux, sonic vibe, she gold, full on lust, hey sailor, Nars turkish delight and orgasm. Valentine ligele.

Dazzleglasses and Monogram lipglass:




Identity, baby sparks, money honey, bare neccisity and love alert.

Mini 2008 sets:




Delicate crush, fleur de light, underage, magnatique, wonderstruck, budding, song and dance, little vi, old mango and pink grapefruit.

Tendertones




sweet tooth, hush hush and honey bare
cherry lip pencil

Volcanic ash exfoliater, Fix+, brush cleaner, mixing medium, urban decay primer potion





Face brushes




109,116, 136,168,182, 183, 187,  190, 217, 224 and 242

Eye brushes




213,217,219,222,224,228,231,239,242,249,263,266,27  5
last 3 are GOSH brushes

That is all my MAC.


----------



## kumral (Sep 4, 2007)

very nice collection! i love the brushes.. do you like 116? i want a brush for the apples


----------



## nunu (Sep 4, 2007)

thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the 116, it fits the size of the apples of my cheeks n makes blush application soo easy. it was recomended 2 me by a MAC ma.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 4, 2007)

Very lovely collection! I have brush envy!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 4, 2007)

It is awesome to watch your collection grow!


----------



## nunu (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_It is awesome to watch your collection grow!_

 
yes it is! i cant wait 2 look back at these pics n say daaaamn my collection grew! lol


----------



## frocher (Sep 5, 2007)

Great collection,  the brushes are the most important part, imo, and you have a great set.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 5, 2007)

great collection.


----------



## nunu (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Great collection, the brushes are the most important part, imo, and you have a great set._

 
thanks! i still need some eye brushes like the one for the lid, crease n highlight n ofcourse a blending one. to get these brushes i have 2 go back 2 mac n c wat the MUA recomends


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice stuff so far. We all have to start somewhere!


----------



## nunu (Sep 6, 2007)

thanx


----------



## nunu (Nov 26, 2007)

Updated!


----------



## maggiep07 (Nov 27, 2007)

Holy crap, your collection grew that much in two months?! Damn girl! I can't wait to see what this looks like in a year! Nice collection


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 27, 2007)

WOW!! love it all


----------



## Shepherdess (Nov 27, 2007)

Lovely collection! x


----------



## frocher (Nov 27, 2007)

You have a great collection of shadows, such pretty colors.


----------



## Addicted_2_MAC (Nov 27, 2007)

i love your eyeshadows! and your brushes too!


----------



## nunu (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_You have a great collection of shadows, such pretty colors._

 
thanks! can you see how i messed up the pallete that has carbon in it?? LOL thats the one i was telling you about the i depotted myself!


----------



## sweetsugar (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice collection!!! Not small at all


----------



## nunu (Dec 2, 2007)

that's what i said in the beginning not small at all coz i updated it


----------



## Jot (Dec 2, 2007)

wow! that is some growth!!


----------



## Weasel (Dec 4, 2007)

whew! that grew ALOT!

i wonder how big it will be in a year lol

i can tell you became really addicted in the last few months hehe!


----------



## nunu (Dec 4, 2007)

yes i'm really addicted to MAC!!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 4, 2007)

Nora! I am so impressed with the growth of your collection!!


----------



## frocher (Dec 4, 2007)

......


----------



## nunu (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Nora! I am so impressed with the growth of your collection!!_

 
thanks Hilly! I still didn't get my of beauty, curioustease, stylistics and metal x stuff!!
all i've been shopping in is MAC, i have to slow down..LOL


----------



## labellavita7 (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow you have such a great collection!  I love the lip gloss colors you have!


----------



## trip75 (Dec 4, 2007)

Holy crapola the grew wicked fast!!  Super jealous!!


----------



## trip75 (Dec 4, 2007)

Holy crapola that grew wicked fast!!  Super jealous!!


----------



## lethaldesign (Dec 17, 2007)

WOW! Somebody has been spending ALL of their money on MAC over the last few months... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great collection!!!


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 19, 2007)

i'm so jealous!!! hehhe great stuff!


----------



## labwom (Dec 19, 2007)

Not small at all! I love your lipsticks!


----------



## alien21xx (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh wow! Your eyeshadow collection looks like a grab bag for my dreams!


----------



## xlakatex (Dec 20, 2007)

Very nice! Ur collection is alot bigger than mine lol.


----------



## onionbooty (Dec 20, 2007)

oh my has your stash grownnnnnn!  great collectioN!


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 20, 2007)

Great haul, enjoy it.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 20, 2007)

Awesome!!! How do you like the shadesticks? I don't have any and was thinking of trying "Outage" primarily to use as a eyeshadow base.


----------



## nunu (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caramel_QT* 

 
_Awesome!!! How do you like the shadesticks? I don't have any and was thinking of trying "Outage" primarily to use as a eyeshadow base._

 
i like shadesticks but to be honest with you i prefer the paint pots. They are easy to apply, es stays put and more vibrant.
Shadesticks can be really dry at first when you apply them but i usually warm them up in the palms of my hand so it glides easier on my eye lid.
i still like my shadesticks and would use them but i find paint pots smoother to apply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hope this helps!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks, btw I got the name of the shadestick wrong, she wrote it down for me it's overcast. I think I may just go with the paint, but I am a little intimidated by them...

thx


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Dec 21, 2007)

Very nice collection! I like your taste in colors.  What is the 168 brush best used for?


----------



## nunu (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *friend_of_MAC* 

 
_Very nice collection! I like your taste in colors. What is the 168 brush best used for?_

 
thank you! i use it to contour my jawline and sometimes for applying msf


----------



## totalblizz (Dec 21, 2007)

You have some really great colors. I am so Jealous


----------



## myfrienddiana (Jan 20, 2008)

WOW!
Your collection grew like crazy!
Mine is slowly building too!


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: nunu's addiction! UPDATED!*

omg you didn't wait long to build it to a nice size, did you? lol great sized collection nunu!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 20, 2008)

You collection is fantastic!!  There is so much color and, and, and...well, I just love it!!  I love the eyeshadows!  I dream of having that many!


----------



## nikki (Jan 20, 2008)

Great collection!  You are a true mac addict now! ;-)


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 30, 2008)

woah nora!!! your collection has defo grown!! luv ur choices =)


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow that's some seriously fast buying. I love your collections though, love your eyeshadow palettes they are to die for colour wise.


----------



## marinasmith (Feb 1, 2008)

Beautiful collection!


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Feb 8, 2008)

to me its actually kind of big


----------



## Susanne (Feb 8, 2008)

A great collection!


----------



## nunu (Sep 14, 2008)

Updated SEPT 08


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow!  You are right that isn't very small at all!  What a gorgeous collection.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice!! It isn't small! tehe.


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 14, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## MACaholic21 (Sep 14, 2008)

I love love love your collection!!


----------



## kariii (Sep 14, 2008)

Where do you live? So I can steal yourrr brushes! haha awesome collection!


----------



## sincola (Sep 14, 2008)

wow!! Such a great collection!! I love all your blushes, and your brushes!!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 15, 2008)

Fantastic collection! I love your brush stash!


----------



## nunu (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you! I really should stop buying make up i have enought to last me 10 lide times.


----------



## embabe89 (Sep 16, 2008)

you call that "very very small"?  my collection is about 5% of that


----------



## nunu (Sep 16, 2008)

^ It was very small when i first started, i can't edit the title of the post.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 16, 2008)

LOL... I was confused at first, because this is not a small collection, but now it all makes sense... AWESOME COLLECTION!!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hmmm, your title is very misleading Nora...lol you have an awesome collection! Jeez where was I when those metal X eyeshadows came out? they look AMAZING!


----------



## nunu (Sep 16, 2008)

^I always try to edit the title but it doesn't change lol, so i wrote at the begining of the thread that it's not small anymore.
The metal x shadoes came out Nov/Dec 07. New ones are coming out with the metal urge collection.


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 1, 2008)

Whew, girl. I won't put my traincase on here because it would try to talk sense to me that I have too much and I can't have that.


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 2, 2008)

definitely not small anymore! love it! when are you going to post an FOTD!?


----------



## Me and MAC (Oct 2, 2008)

Such a nice collection! Im jealous.


----------



## maple_us (Oct 4, 2008)

gorgeous collection. We are in the same shade family. whats your favorite nude l/s?


----------



## Tatti (Oct 4, 2008)

oh, thats a great collection! I love your blushes!


----------



## Tatti (Oct 4, 2008)

Also like your MES's and Metal X collection


----------



## nunu (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_definitely not small anymore! love it! when are you going to post an FOTD!?_

 
Thank you!! I'm thinking of posting one soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have soo much make up and i still get confused as to what wear hehehe

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maple_us* 

 
_gorgeous collection. We are in the same shade family. whats your favorite nude l/s?_

 
thanks, try hug me lipstick. It's my holy grail nude lipstick


----------



## chirufus (Nov 10, 2008)

and the title is VERY SMALL collection


----------



## nunu (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_





 and the title is VERY SMALL collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_

 
Haha, ya i can't edit the title so at the begining i wrote in red that it's not small anymore!


----------



## User49 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Oh my gosh what a fricken cute collection! I LOVE IT!!!! Gorgeous stash! Thanks for sharing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 10, 2008)

I love your collection! I should pack my bags right now and come over!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 14, 2008)

really really nice collection


----------



## nunu (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I love your collection! I should pack my bags right now and come over! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks you are welcome to stay


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thanks you are welcome to stay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








I am looking forward to your next update!


----------



## nunu (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_








I am looking forward to your next update!_

 
Me too! I have bought a lot of things since! 

All of the holliday stuff 
red she said
pearl glide liners
sheerminerals
items from the regular line

LOL


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Me too! I have bought a lot of things since! 

All of the holliday stuff 
red she said
pearl glide liners
sheerminerals
items from the regular line

LOL_

 







 That sounds yummy!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 10, 2008)

awesome collection


----------



## Choupinette28 (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice collection!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 10, 2008)

Nora Rocks!! Can I come over!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks all!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Nora Rocks!! Can I come over!!_

 
Cors you can!! Fly over alredy will ya


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 10, 2008)

No more MAC for you young lady!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_No more MAC for you young lady!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
trust me i have tried and tried AND tried but i cant resist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




even my brother tried!!!!!! LOL

i can not be restrained......


----------



## caitlin1593 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: nunu's addiction! UPDATED!*

I'd kill to have your "very very small" collection since mine is only about 1/3 of this! lol


----------



## nunu (Dec 10, 2008)

haha it was so small ages ago now its gone really big


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 10, 2008)

that's an amazing collection!


----------



## Willa (Jan 20, 2009)

I already told you on Facebook, but I love your neutral palette!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 20, 2009)

I can't wait for your update hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I already love your collection and I am sure after the update I will love it even more!


----------



## nunu (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I already told you on Facebook, but I love your neutral palette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I can't wait for your update hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I already love your collection and I am sure after the update I will love it even more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehehe thanks girls!

I wish i have as much as MUFE as Willa and i wish i had as much paints, shadesticks and pigments as much as you


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hehehe thanks girls!

*I wish i have as much as MUFE as Willa* and i wish i had as much paints, shadesticks and pigments as much as you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh yes please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would take Samanthas Shadesticks, Paints, Paintpots and Fluidlines anytime too!


----------



## nunu (Feb 14, 2009)

Updated!


----------



## ashpardesi (Feb 14, 2009)

awesomeeeee


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 14, 2009)

*dives into Nora's collection* Stunning update hun!


----------



## nunu (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I did it for you


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*I did it for you*



_

 








 Love you, hun!


----------



## nunu (Feb 14, 2009)

Love you too


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Feb 15, 2009)

OMG! Nora...what's _really_ goin' on?

Fantastic collection!


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 15, 2009)

Holy crap Nunu that is an impressive collection!!


----------



## Carmenitaaa (Jul 18, 2009)

*gawps* wowza..me likey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great collection


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 18, 2009)

You have a lovely collection


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 18, 2009)

Your collection has me blown away!!!!


----------



## sunshine16 (Jul 19, 2009)

May i ask why you have 3 eye brushes in with your face brushes? Do you use them for your face?
Please tell me more, i'm intrigued


----------



## MACnificentOne (Jul 19, 2009)

My god! Your collection is huge!!! I could only wish to be there one day. I see some eye shadows that can be B2Mac'd for more stuff. 

Btw, you look like Shannon Doherty...(and have a kick a%$ vanity set)


----------



## nunu (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunshine16* 

 
_May i ask why you have 3 eye brushes in with your face brushes? Do you use them for your face?
Please tell me more, i'm intrigued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I use the 217 (under eyes) and 242 as concealer brushes and the 224 to apply blot powder to set the concealer


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jul 20, 2009)

Great collection.

The second to last brush (the gosh one.) How would you say it compares to the MAC 226?

I need a brush that shape but don't really have the money to fork out on the MAC one right now, and I do love my GOSH brushes


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 21, 2009)

how colossal is your collection!


----------



## MacOnMe (Jul 22, 2009)

No its def not small anymore!  I LOVE it!  Very cute setup!  The lippies gave me a warm and fuzzy feeling!! =)


----------



## sunshine16 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for that nunu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love your collection


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 25, 2009)

Your collection is not small at all! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it!!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jul 28, 2009)

LOL i skimmed past the bold red that said you updated!  i went straight to the pics and i was like dang!  this is NOT a small collection!  you have an amazing collection!  i'm jealous!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 20, 2009)

Your title says your very very small collection if thats a small one mine must be non existant lol.


----------



## TamiChoi (Aug 20, 2009)

that's a nice collection and not small at all


----------



## ikana (Sep 5, 2009)

This is one huge and amazing collection! I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And your vanity looks great too!


----------



## moonlit (Sep 7, 2009)

Nora.. ur collection is amazing.. I thot i had too much makeup and was feeling guilty for spending so much $$$ on everything.. I thought I had too many brushes.. was mentally calculating how much I would have spent but realised I bought so many brushes over a period of time.. not bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but ur collection is awesome.. I had no idea u had such a wonderful collection .. wowww


----------



## nunu (Sep 7, 2009)

^Hehehehe, what can i say? I'm a MAC addict


----------



## nunu (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LisaOrestea* 

 
_Great collection.

The second to last brush (the gosh one.) How would you say it compares to the MAC 226?

I need a brush that shape but don't really have the money to fork out on the MAC one right now, and I do love my GOSH brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks. 
It is more rounded and stiffer comprared to the 226


----------



## mz hanan (Sep 8, 2009)

wow girl ur your well and truely hooked.
i'm lovin the lip glosses! i'm so jelous. you have so much makeup 2 play around with. ^_^


----------



## lenchen (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow! you've got an amazing collection!!1 love the blushers!! it's nice to see a gril not afraid to rock some devil blush!


----------



## Boule (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow! I was expecting a small collection from the title...This is huge! Nice stash


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG!!!

So jealous!!! Really awesome collection!!!

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## BlairW. (Jul 25, 2010)

Holy moly! I love you blushes and eyeshadows!!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 26, 2010)

Awesome collection, Nora!


----------



## nychick1384 (Aug 19, 2010)

I love your vanity, that's freakin awesome


----------



## singer92286 (Sep 2, 2010)

so not small 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love it! gorgeous collection!


----------

